# I'm an ENTJ 5w6.



## The Scientist

I don't really know what to say, besides what's in the title. So if you want to say anything, go ahead.


----------



## The Scientist

I'm pretty sure I'm an ENTJ, at least, The only thing I'm not sure about is E/I. It's kinda hard to tell since the only difference is switching function positions. I'm sticking with E, though. My test results are usually like this (these are my most recent:

E - 89% I - 11%
S - 4% N - 96%
T - 100% F - 0%
J - 95% P - 5%

0% F ENTJ 5w6... you can imagine how many friends I have. However, the few that I DO have are all like me, and we get along great. And that's about all the talking to myself I'm willing to do for now.


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Kingpin

I think I'm an ENTJ and I think I'm Enneagram 5w6 and Bill Gates is the only famous person I can think of who people think might be ENTJ 5 and I have never heard of or met anyone with that personality combination so apparently it's quite rare. Although out of all the Extroverts ENTJs are probably the number one Enneagram 5s


----------



## Bear987

:happy: Hi there! Welcome to the forum!


----------

